# GEZ-Pauschale kommt!



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Die Überschrift ist mit Absicht im Bild-Niveau gehalten.



> [font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Die Ministerpräsidenten der Länder haben sich soeben in der Rundfunkkommission auf die obligatorische Zwangsgebühr geeinigt. Die Rundfunkgebühren sollen in drei Jahren tatsächlich in Form einer Haushaltsabgabe erhoben werden. Dann müssen auch die Personen eines Haushalts 17,98 monatlich entrichten, die über kein empfangsbereits Gerät verfügen. Kurt Beck sieht dies als eine "_zeitgemäße Grundlage_" an. Er versucht die Folgen damit zu verschleiern, indem er ankündigt, dass die Privatsphäre der Rundfunkteilnehmer geschont werden würde.[/font]



Quelle: gulli:News


Meine Meinung zum Thema: F**k Dich, deutsche Regierung!


/discuss
/close
/whatever


----------



## The Paladin (9. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich glücklich in Österreich zu leben.

In Deutschland läuft irgendwas schief mit dem "Sparprogramm"

Edit: First und eine Frage, wenn der großteil der Deutschen damit nicht zufrieden sind. Warum weigert ihr euch einfach nicht. Wenn genung Leute protestieren und eventuell ein paar Aufstände in einigen Städten eintflammen muss die Regierung ihr "Sparprogramm" zurückziehen.

Und warum müsst ihr kleinen Leute daran glauben? Sollen doch die Steuern für die Reichen erhöht werden, die Reichen werden immer reicher und die Armen immer ärmer. Da läust viel Falsch.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2010)

Finde ich besser als das was wir jetzt haben.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Für mich und die meisten deutschen Haushalte ändert sich dadurch nichts. Welches Haushalt hat denn heutzutage keinen TV, kein Radio, keinen PC?
Über die GEZ an sich kann man sich streiten, die Regelung an sich finde ich allerdings nicht allzu schlimm.


----------



## Berserkius (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn die so weiter machen kracht es bald in Deutschland, denn *Wir sind das Volk und halten zusammen*.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Über die GEZ an sich kann man sich streiten, die Regelung an sich finde ich allerdings nicht allzu schlimm.



Und was ist mit denen, die keinen Fernseher, kein Radio und keinen empfangsbereiten PC haben? Die müssen jetzt definitiv zahlen. Danke für nichts.


----------



## Breakyou (9. Juni 2010)

Ich finds eigentlich nicht so schlimm.
Betrifft ja fast niemanden.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, die keinen Fernseher, kein Radio und keinen empfangsbereiten PC haben? Die müssen jetzt definitiv zahlen. Danke für nichts.


Ich kenne niemanden und habe auch noch nie jemanden gekannt. Sogar meine Uroma hatte einen TV und ein Radio.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juni 2010)

Wie viele trifft das denn wirklich? Die meisten die jetzt nicht zahlen, behaupten doch bestenfalls keine entsprechende Ausruestung zu haben. Durch die Pauschale fallen zumindest die irren GEZ-Eintreiber weg...


----------



## The Paladin (9. Juni 2010)

Ich zitiere mich selbst falls weil ich mit dem bearbeiten Zeit brauchte und ihr die oberen Posts nimmer liest ^^

Zitat Ich: Eine Frage, wenn der großteil der Deutschen damit nicht zufrieden sind. Warum weigert ihr euch einfach nicht. Wenn genug Leute protestieren und eventuell ein paar Aufstände in einigen Städten entflammen muss die Regierung ihr "Sparprogramm" zurückziehen.

Und warum müsst ihr kleinen Leute daran glauben? Sollen doch die Steuern für die Reichen erhöht werden, die Reichen werden immer reicher und die Armen immer ärmer. Da läuft viel Falsch.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2010)

Und jetzt darfst Du wenn Du allein einen PC hast auch für Sachen zahlen die du nie nutzt.

Da finde ich den Gedanken dass eben ALLE diese Einrichtung gleichermaßen finanzieren weitaus besser.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Paladin, ich glaube du redest von etwas komplett anderem als der Rest.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden und habe auch noch nie jemanden gekannt. Sogar meine Uroma hatte einen TV und ein Radio.



Es gibt genug, einschließlich mir, die keines dieser Medien benutzt.
Ebenfalls verfügt mein PC über keine TV-Karte.

Der einzig logische Schritt wäre ein PayTV für diese Volksverdummung, aber nein, da würden die ja bestimmt 50% ihrer Einnahmen verlieren, dann lieber das Volk zwingen.

Sky bietet WESENTLICH mehr Programm, ohne Werbung und kostet weniger.
Einzige Verarschung ist das.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

2013.. dauert ja noch sehr lange. Und mit Sicherheit kommt der grosse Knall in Deutschland noch davor.


----------



## The Paladin (9. Juni 2010)

Ich meine das Sparprogramm im allgemeinen. Gestern bei den Spätnachrichten wurde gesagt das mit dem Sparprogramm die Armen belastet werden und die Reichen zum großen Teil "verschont" werden.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da finde ich den Gedanken dass eben ALLE diese Einrichtung gleichermaßen finanzieren weitaus besser.




Das mag sein, aber dann hätten sie die Gebühr gefälligst runter schrauben können. Es bleibt aber bei den 18 Euro und da jetzt jeder zahlen muss, kassieren die noch mehr Geld für den Schrott.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Der Thread zum Sparprogramm.

Bleibt hier bitte bei der GEZ-Gebühr.


----------



## The Paladin (9. Juni 2010)

Ah, danke. Ich poste mal im anderen Thread. Bye


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Alle zahlen - und die GEZ-Schnüffler bleiben daheim
Quelle: Süddeutsche Zeitung


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Es gibt genug, einschließlich mir, die keines dieser Medien benutzt.
> Ebenfalls verfügt mein PC über keine TV-Karte.



Aber Internet hast Du und damit zahlst Du auch jetzt schon - bzw. wärest dazu verpflichtet.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber Internet hast Du und damit zahlst Du auch jetzt schon - bzw. wärest dazu verpflichtet.



Kapiere ich nicht. Ich soll GEZ zahlen, weil ich einen Internetanschluss habe? (Den ich übrigens auch bezahle)


----------



## nuriina (9. Juni 2010)

Juhu jetzt darf ich Schlager- und Sportsendungen finanzieren. Das wurde genau deswegen eingeführt, weil in in kommenden Jahren immer mehr Menschen auf Internet statt TV umsteigen und die Einnahmen sonst einbrechen würden..
Von denen die ein TV haben werden immer mehr so schlau sein und sich übers Internet zu informieren und dann wüssten das man sie nicht dazu zwingen könnte GEZ zu zahlen. Das Internet wird ARD und ZDF obsolet machen, und die Gebühr dient dazu ein totgeweihtes Relikt am Leben zu halten.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

http://www.gez.de/gebuehren/internet_pcs/


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen bestehen nicht nur aus ARD & ZDF. Aber was sag' ich. *abwink*


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://www.gez.de/ge...n/internet_pcs/



Man soll tatsächlich auf die Gebühr für den Internetprovider noch eine Gebühr für miese Streams in noch schlechterer Qualität draufzahlen.
Oh armes, armes Deutschland. Da denkt man, der zweite Weltkrieg (Juhu, das Thema auf Seite 2!), die Mauer und eine Gel(d/b)/Schwarze Koalition wären schon ein tiefer Punkt, aber du schaffst es, dich immer noch ein Stück drunter durch zu graben.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Da denkt man, der zweite Weltkrieg (Juhu, das Thema auf Seite 2!), die Mauer und eine Gel(d/b)/Schwarze Koalition wären schon ein tiefer Punkt, aber du schaffst es, dich immer noch ein Stück drunter durch zu graben.


Du vergleichst das mit dem 2. weltkrieg? Okaaaaay, jetzt bin ich definitiv sprachlos (oder sagen wir mal, ich sag dazu mal lieber nichts).


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du vergleichst das mit dem 2. weltkrieg? Okaaaaay, jetzt bin ich definitiv sprachlos (oder sagen wir mal, ich sag dazu mal lieber nichts).



So war das nicht gemeint. Ich meinte es so, dass sich Deutschland immer tiefer gräbt.
Ich wollte damit keinesfalls andeuten, dass diese Pauschale genauso schlimm wie der 2. Weltkrieg ist.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

So wie du es schreibst hört es sich an als wär die GEZ schlimmer als der 2. Weltkrieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich versteh eigentlich gar nicht, was daran "tiefer" sein sollte, der Vergleich ist einfach... sorry... unter aller Sau.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Kapiere ich nicht. Ich soll GEZ zahlen, weil ich einen Internetanschluss habe? (Den ich übrigens auch bezahle)


Ja weil Du ja übers Internet ARD/ZDF schauen könntest und das Gleiche hast Du auch beim Handy.

Und gegen diesen Unsinn hab ich es dann für mein Empfinden lieber wenn man einfach sag: "Ok, Leute das ist ne Gemeinschaftssache wofür einfach alle zahlen."

Das ist vielleicht nicht fairer aber wenigstens weiss man woran man ist.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So wie du es schreibst hört es sich an als wär die GEZ schlimmer als der 2. Weltkrieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War zugegebenermaßen ne total hirnrissige Formulierung.^^

Ich meinte es halt so, dass die Deutschen Regierungen sich anscheinend nicht satt essen kann, dunkle Kapitel zu schreiben. Sie hauen eines nach dem anderen raus. Mal mehr, mal weniger schlimm.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

*Was ist ein Haushalt und was ändert sich im Vergleich zur jetzigen Gebühr?*

In Zukunft wird die Rundfunkgebühr (heute 17,98 Euro) nicht mehr von jeder Person und für jedes Empfangsgerät erhoben. Sie besteht auch nicht mehr aus der Kombination von Grundgebühr ( 5,76 Euro, zum Beispiel nur für Radio oder internetfähigen PC) und Fernsehgebühr (12,22 Euro). Stattdessen entrichtet künftig jede Wohnung oder Firma eine Pauschale, die vorerst nicht teurer sein soll als eben 17,98 Euro. Sie ist unabhängig davon, wie viele Personen dort wie viele Rundfunkgeräte nutzen. Eingefordert wird die Abgabe vom Hauptmieter, bei selbstgenutztem Wohneigentum vom grundbuchamtlichen Besitzer. Zum Beispiel müssen Kinder, die eigenes Einkommen haben und in der Wohnung der Eltern leben, künftig nicht mehr zusätzlich zu den Leistungen der Eltern zahlen. Auch zwischen privater und beruflicher Rundfunknutzung (bislang ein Problem bei Selbstständigen) wird innerhalb einer Wohnung nicht mehr unterschieden. Für Zweitwohnungen soll nach letztem Beratungsstand ein Drittel der Pauschale erhoben werden.


*Muss ich auch zahlen, wenn ich gar keinen Fernseher habe?*

Ja. Die Argumentation für eine allgemeine Zahlpflicht in einem wichtigen Gutachten des früheren Bundesverfassungsrichters Paul Kirchhof lautet sinngemäß: Jeder profitiert vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk, unabhängig davon, ob er ihn tatsächlich nutzt.



*Wird die Gebühr teurer?*

Durch die Reform allein nicht. Die Ausnahme sind Radiohörer und möglicherweise Behinderte. Die Ministerpräsidenten wollen grundsätzlich, dass durch die Umstellung pro Haushalt nicht mehr als 17,98 Euro fällig werden, so viel wie derzeit die volle GEZ-Gebühr. Haushalte, die heute nur Grundgebühr leisten (zum Beispiel nur für Radiogeräte), zahlen demnächst viel mehr. Zudem überlegen die Länderchefs, von vermögenden behinderten Menschen (bislang gebührenbefreit) ein Drittel der Pauschale zu verlangen, um "barrierefreie Angebote" im Rundfunk zu finanzieren. Dies war aber bis zuletzt strittig.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juni 2010)

Naja ich finds allg. schon eine Frechheit, das ich für ihren Schrott denn die senden(GOTT, es laufen ich glaube 5 Soaps gleichzeitig im ZDF oder ARD oder weiss er Geier wo...) zahlen soll.
Wenn die wenigstesn anständiges Bildungs Fernsehen bringen würden.


----------



## nuriina (9. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen bestehen nicht nur aus ARD & ZDF. Aber was sag' ich. *abwink*



Die beiden nehmen sich aber über 95% der GEZ Gebühren.Arte und Co. könnte man mit einem Cent-Betrag pro Monat finanzieren.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juni 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Die beiden nehmen sich aber über 95% der GEZ Gebühren.Arte und Co. könnte man mit einem Cent-Betrag pro Monat finanzieren.



Und senden(im vergleich) 10x besseres Programm.


----------



## Healor (9. Juni 2010)

Naja, dann brauch ich mich wenigstens nicht mehr aufregen das ich mich abzocken lasse. Den 2013 werden alle Bundesbürger abgezockt. *Nelson HA HA*

Bei mir ist es zb so, ich schaue nie ARD und ZDF, wirklich nie. Der TV läuft bei mir generell ziemlich wenig. Wenn dann läuft meistens ein Musiksender im Hintergrund, ich spiele drauf XBOX oder schaue DVD's.
Am PC schaue ich auch kein TV und auch keine Streams, vielleicht 1x im Jahr. Wenn überhaupt.
Das Autoradio läuft bei mir genau so wenig und wenn dann nur Österreichische Sender.

Also ich persönlich fühle mich schon ein wenig verarscht, für das oben genannte 17,98€ zu zahlen. Aber: Wie will die GEZ das nachprüfen was und wie oft ich etwas konsumiere für das ich eigentlich zahlen müsste (ARD, ZDF usw). Das kann ich der GEZ auch nicht nachweisen das ich dies eben nicht tue.

Mal abwarten, sind ja noch ein paar Jahre hin und mal sehen was sich im laufe der Zeit noch alles verändert.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

Sind dreimal im Monat Harald Schmidt, die blöde Hunziker und ihre unechte Lache bei Wetten, dass...?! und "Im Reich der Sinne" auf Arte über fünfzig Euro pro Vierteljahr wert? Wohl eher nicht. Aber ich find's schön, wenn endlich mal alle zur Kasse gebeten werden und nicht nur jene, die sich anmelden und die Eintreiber nicht ständig abwimmeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Ich finde ja, dass hier immer fröhlich mit Negativbeispielen der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen um sich geworfen wird, wenn es dann aber darum geht, die positiven Aspekte zu benennen wird es ganz still. 

Nun es gibt sie. Das überwiegende Programm der ÖR ist sinnvoll, informativ, professionell recherchiert und erfüllt den staatlichen Bildungsauftrag. Unabhängige deutsche Korrespondenten in aller Welt sind mir persönlich auch wesentlich lieber, als schlichtweg kopierte Nachrichtenmeldungen anderer Presseagenturen und/oder privater Sendeanstalten.

Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sind hier in einer Bringschuld, die sie mehr als nur erfüllen, dass ihr sie nicht wahrnehmt ist da eher ein Armutszeugnis als Zeichen der eigenen, sogenannten, Unabhängigkeit.  Und Paul Kirchhof hat es ja auch treffend formuliert: "Jeder profitiert vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk, unabhängig davon, ob er ihn tatsächlich nutzt."


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass hier immer fröhlich mit Negativbeispielen der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen um sich geworfen wird, wenn es dann aber darum geht, die positiven Aspekte zu benennen wird es ganz still.
> Nun es gibt sie. Das überwiegende Programm der ÖR ist sinnvoll, informativ, professionell recherchiert und erfüllt den staatlichen Bildungsauftrag. Unabhängige deutsche Korrespondenten in aller Welt sind mir persönlich auch wesentlich lieber, als schlichtweg kopierte Nachrichtenmeldungen anderer Presseagenturen und/oder privater Sendeanstalten.
> Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sind hier in einer Bringschuld, die sie mehr als nur erfüllen, dass ihr sie nicht wahrnehmt ist da eher ein Armutszeugnis als Zeichen der eigenen, sogenannten, Unabhängigkeit.  Und Paul Kirchhof hat es ja auch treffend formuliert: "Jeder profitiert vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk, unabhängig davon, ob er ihn tatsächlich nutzt."




Wieso ist es auf ein mal ein Armutszeugnis, wenn man kein Fernsehn guckt? o_O

Ich gebe zu, dass ich ab und zu mal Fussball auf ARD/ZDF gucke, das kommt aber soooo selten vor, dass es mir gewiss keine 18 Euro im Monat wert ist.
Das wäre mir nicht mal 18 Euro im Jahr wert.


Sie sollen das Zeug verschlüsseln und wer es sehen will, der zahlt. Punkt, aus, fertig.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, dass ich ab und zu mal Fussball auf ARD/ZDF gucke


Ohne TV? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ohne TV?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachbarn ohne Vorhänge.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ohne TV?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stream oder bei Freunden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich finde es okay.

vllt 0,01% der Menschen in D haben keinen Fernsehr/Radio/internet/handy usw....

Der Staat will sparen, und das macht er, indem er GEZ-Überprüfer feuert und jedem die Gebühren auflastet.
Man muss keine GEZ-Werbung mehr machen und kann den freigewordenen Sendeplatz mit lukrativerer Werbung füllen.

Der Staat ist ein Unternehmen, dass Geld "verdienen" will.


Was kostet GEZ egtl bisher?
Sin die 17,... arg teurer?


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was kostet GEZ egtl bisher?
> Sin die 13,... arg teurer?



18 Euro und ja.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn die GEZ bisher 18 &#8364; kostet, warum sind dann die 17,... arg teurer?

@verwirrt


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Juni 2010)

Coole Sache ab 2013 GEZ-Steuer und eine Erhöhung um 2 Milliarden Euro!

Orwell läßt grüßen - bekommt auch jeder seinen Volksempfänger?


----------



## Stancer (9. Juni 2010)

Abzocke ist es in dem Sinn, weil GEZ ja jetzt schon 18€ kostet. Wenn ab 2013 jeder Haushalt 18€ zahlen muss und die GEZ-Beauftragten wegfallen nehmen die noch weit aus mehr ein als die 7,3Mrd € Jährlich....

Ein Trick um an noch mehr Geld zu kommen.

Ich denke aber das letzte Wort ist da noch nicht gesprochen. Die Klage vor dem EU-Gerichtshof ist schon vorprogrammiert, denn da die öffentlich Rechtlichen dann quasi aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden käme das einem Staatsfernsehen gleich und ob das so Verfassungskonform ist weiss ich jetzt nicht !!!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 2013.. dauert ja noch sehr lange. Und mit Sicherheit kommt der grosse Knall in Deutschland noch davor.



2012 kommt der "große Knall". Hey, den Begriff benutze ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, was hat Schröder einmal gesagt? Zum Regieren brauche er nur Bild, BamS und Glotze.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juni 2010)

Noxiel hat doch schon entsprechend zitiert - lest doch wenigstens die vorherigen Beitraege! Die "Steuer" entspricht den aktuellen vollen Gebuehren - d.h. wer jetzt fuer Radio+TV zahlt, zahlt auch dann nicht mehr. Wer jetzt nix zahlt oder z.B. nur fuer Radio, der muss dann mehr zahlen.

Und was hat das mit Orwell zu tun? Im Grunde wird man dann weniger ueberwacht, weil es keinen mehr kuemmert, ob Du einen TV hast oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe auch nicht wozu man zig 3te Programme und noch mehr Radiosender braucht.
Letztendlich war doch mal die Rede von "Grundversorgung".


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum es sowas wie Quantenphysik braucht, aber offenbar gibt es doch einen Nutzen für die Öffentlichkeit. Ähnlich verhält es sich wohl mit den Dritten Programmen.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juni 2010)

Wie hier auf den öffentlich-rechtlichen herumgehackt wird ist ja mal wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gucke jeden Tag, wirklich JEDEN Tag öffentlich-rechtliche. Einfach weil man da zum Beispiel Tagesschau/Tagesthemen und heute/heute journal hat, die einfach im Vergleich zu irgendwelchen anderen Nachrichten, auch online (Natürlich kann man sich auch online durch X Artikel lesen, aber sone Nachrichtensendung ist auch mal nicht schlecht), wirklich gut recherchiert sind und schlicht und ergreifend gute Nachrichten sind. Davon mal abgesehen hat man als politisch interessierter Mensch auch X Möglichkeiten, intelligente Unterhaltung über die ÖR zu bekommen. Nehmen wir mal Talkshows bzw. Diskussionsrunden wie "hart aber fair", "Anne Will", TEILWEISE <--- "beckmann" etc. pp. Dazu kommt dann noch höchstklassige Unterhaltung wie extra3, Harald Schmidt oder Unmengen an Kabarett wie Scheibenwischer. Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Wenn man intelligenteren Humor als Mario Barth mag (hahaha, ich mache einen Chauvi-Witz und lache selber mehr darüber als das ganze Publikum) oder die ganzen anderen Flachpfeifen, die sich in Deutschland Comedians schimpfen, dann muss man entweder zu den ÖR oder beten, dass mal eine Show mit Dieter Nuhr läuft. Von Kulturfernsehen wie arte etc. wollen wir gar nicht reden.
Und Radio ist, man mag es kaum glauben, auch eine recht sinnvolle Einrichtung wenn man in Krisensituationen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nein, wir regen uns UNENDLICH darüber auf, dass sich die Regierung WENIGSTENS mal dafür entschieden hat, dass IRGENDETWAS an der GEZ getan wird und man sich nicht mehr von einer unkontrollierten Möchtegern-Mafia kontrollieren lassen muss...


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2010)

Damit kannst Du alles rechtfertigen, seltsames Argument Noxiel.
Und wenn Du über den Nutzen redest dann solltest Du auch den Aufwand daneben stellen.
Denn mit dem Argument könnte man auch 500EUR GEZ zahlen und noch mehr Programme finanzieren.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Abzocke ist es in dem Sinn, weil GEZ ja jetzt schon 18€ kostet. Wenn ab 2013 jeder Haushalt 18€ zahlen muss und die GEZ-Beauftragten wegfallen nehmen die noch weit aus mehr ein als die 7,3Mrd € Jährlich....


Es gibt auch nicht nur mehr, sondern es fällt auch was weg. Man zahlt ur noch pro Haushalt, d.h. Leute die schon einen Job haben aber noch bei den Eltern wohnen müssen keine "Extragebühr" mehr bezahlen, wie es atm ist. Wie viel das nun wirklich ausmacht weiß ich nicht und würde ich auch nicht drüber spekulieren wollen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2010)

ohh was ein Durcheinander hier!!


1) Warum Rundfunkgebühren?

Die Idee die dahinter steckt, ist eine möglichst von Werbeanbietern unabhängige Informations udn Bildungsquelle
Man stelle sich vor ein dicker Skandal bei Mercedes über den kritisch berichtet werden müsste und gleichzeitig wäre Mercedes der größte Werbekunde bei Privatsender xyz.
Wie toll würde wohl deren Berichterstattung aussehen?
Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sind (in der Theorie) durch die Rundfunkgebühren unabhängig und können objektiv berichten

Generell also eine von der Idee her gute Sache.

Wo stinkt das Ganze?? Sie machen trotzdem Werbung. Das muss aufhören!!

2) Wie läuft es bisher?

Die GEZ ist beauftragt die Gebühren einzuziehen.
Das war schon immer grosser Mist und durch die neuen Medien wird das immer schlimmer.
Die GEZ schnüffelt mit grenzwertigen Methoden (provisonsbezahlte Mitarbeiter, die z.B. Nachbarn befragen oder mit Lügen den Eintritt zur Wohung ergaunern) hinter den Menschen her.
Ein idotisches System wer wann wie was bezahlen muss (pro Haushalt, aber im Auto oder auf Arbeit extra und was ist heutzutage eigentlich ein Fernseher und wenn ich mein Internethandy mit auf Arbeit nehme was ist es dann...etc.)
Ein idiotische Befreiunspraxis wo Leute in die Schuldenfalle geraten die zwar befreit werden könnten da aber nicht mehr durchblicken.
Die GEZ verlangt ALG II Bescheide als BEGLAUBIGTE Kopien.
Der Kontrollaparat GEZ verschlingt einen großen Teil der Rundfunkgebühren für sich selber. 

Höchste Zeit also, das der Mist geändert wird!!!

3) Warum sollen alle zahlen?

Zum einen verfügt ohnehin die allergrößte Mehrheit über irgendwelche zahlungsverpflichtenden Medien.
Ausserdem ist es ja nicht unüblich das Gelder solidarisch erhoben werden von denen man selber nichts hat.
Von meinen Steuergeldern werden auch Autobahnen gebaut und ich hab nicht mal eim Auto.

4) Was ist spannend

- Was ist ein "Haushalt" und wer kontrolliert das?

- Was ist mit der Gruppe die befreit werden kann (im Wesentlichen ALG II Empfänger (Hartz IV)) wie wird das funktionieren?

- wird das Geld einbehalten oder muss ich das überweisen? Wer ist für das Inkasso zuständig?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Damit kannst Du alles rechtfertigen, seltsames Argument Noxiel.
> Und wenn Du über den Nutzen redest dann solltest Du auch den Aufwand daneben stellen.
> Denn mit dem Argument könnte man auch 500EUR GEZ zahlen und noch mehr Programme finanzieren.



Moment. Mit den seltsamen Argumenten hast schließlich du angefangen Tikume. Dir erschließt sich kein Sinn in den Dritten Programmen, das heißt aber im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass sie deswegen keinen Nutzen haben. 


Ich habe mal eben ein bisschen recherchiert. 18 Öffentlich-Rechtlichen stehen 70 Privatsender gegenüber. 
Ich weiß nicht inwieweit das Argument der 500 Euro an dieser Stelle relevant wäre, denn schließlich reichen im Moment diese 18 Sender um eine freie, individuelle und öffentliche Meinungsbildung zu gewährleisten. Und um die These der Grundversorgung nochmal aufzugreifen. Die Vielfalt an bestehenden Meinungen im Rundfunk führt eben dazu, dass 18 Sender notwendig sind um diese Grundversorgung in möglichster Breite und Vollständigkeit zu garantieren.






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wo stinkt das Ganze?? Sie machen trotzdem Werbung. Das muss aufhören!!


Einnahmen aus Rundfunkwerbung und Sponsoring betragen etwa sechs Prozent. 85% kommen allein durch die Rundfunkgebühren der Bürger, den Rest machen Andere Erträge (Zinsen, Kostenerstattungen, Programmverwertungen, Bestandsveränderungen beim Programmvermögen und sonstige betriebliche Erträge) aus.





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Kontrollaparat GEZ verschlingt einen großen Teil der Rundfunkgebühren für sich selber.


Sind 2,26 % (Jahresabschluss 2008) ein großer Teil?




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> -Was ist ein "Haushalt" und wer kontrolliert das?



Stattdessen entrichtet künftig jede Wohnung oder Firma eine Pauschale, die vorerst nicht teurer sein soll als eben 17,98 Euro. Sie ist unabhängig davon, wie viele Personen dort wie viele Rundfunkgeräte nutzen. Eingefordert wird die Abgabe vom Hauptmieter, bei selbstgenutztem Wohneigentum vom grundbuchamtlichen Besitzer. Zum Beispiel müssen Kinder, die eigenes Einkommen haben und in der Wohnung der Eltern leben, künftig nicht mehr zusätzlich zu den Leistungen der Eltern zahlen. Auch zwischen privater und beruflicher Rundfunknutzung (bislang ein Problem bei Selbstständigen) wird innerhalb einer Wohnung nicht mehr unterschieden. Für Zweitwohnungen soll nach letztem Beratungsstand ein Drittel der Pauschale erhoben werden.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Moment. Mit den seltsamen Argumenten hast schließlich du angefangen Tikume. Dir erschließt sich kein Sinn in den Dritten Programmen, das heißt aber im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass sie deswegen keinen Nutzen haben.
> 
> 
> Ich habe mal eben ein bisschen recherchiert. 18 Öffentlich-Rechtlichen stehen 70 Privatsender gegenüber.
> Ich weiß nicht inwieweit das Argument der 500 Euro an dieser Stelle relevant wäre, denn schließlich reichen im Moment diese 18 Sender um eine freie, individuelle und öffentliche Meinungsbildung zu gewährleisten. Und um die These der Grundversorgung nochmal aufzugreifen. Die Vielfalt an bestehenden Meinungen im Rundfunk führt eben dazu, dass 18 Sender notwendig sind um diese Grundversorgung in möglichster Breite und Vollständigkeit zu garantieren.



Nein, denn ich habe lediglich in Frage gestellt ob man diesen *Umfang* braucht. Und wenn Du Argumentierst dass alles einen Nutzen hat dann kann man im Umkehrschluss auch argumentieren dass wir von 140 Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sendern ja noch mehr Nutzen hätten (und dementsprechend mehr zahlen müssten).

Ich finde es ok, dass Rentner Ihr Sommerfest der Volksmusik haben, dass es regionale Berichterstattung gibt dass es Nachrichten gibt, etc.
Aber ich bezweifle dass man für eine *Grundversorgung* davon den aktuellen Apparat benötigt. 18 Sender und 70 Radiosender (die in deiner Recherche nicht vorkamen) - hallo?

Und dazu kommt, dass wenn ARD/ZDF mal was "Gutes" haben, es ins Nachtprogramm verbannt wird.
Aufgefallen ist mir persönlich das bei Ijon Tichy und Tuvalu.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, denn ich habe lediglich in Frage gestellt ob man diesen *Umfang* braucht. Und wenn Du Argumentierst dass alles einen Nutzen hat dann kann man im Umkehrschluss auch argumentieren dass wir von 140 Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sendern ja noch mehr Nutzen hätten (und dementsprechend mehr zahlen müssten).



Wir können ja gerne darüber diskutieren, ob der momentane Umfang angemessen ist aber ein "Für mich sind das zuviele" ist kein überzeugendes Argument gegen die momentane Situation.




Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde es ok, dass Rentner Ihr Sommerfest der Volksmusik haben, dass es regionale Berichterstattung gibt dass es Nachrichten gibt, etc.
> Aber ich bezweifle dass man für eine *Grundversorgung* davon den aktuellen Apparat benötigt. 18 Sender und 70 Radiosender (die in deiner Recherche nicht vorkamen) - hallo?


Hallo! Die Grundversorgung_ _sollte in diesem Zusammenhang nicht mit _minimalst_ sondern mit der _mindestens_ notwendigen Versorgung beschrieben werden. Die Öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunksender haben nicht nur die Aufgabe, eventuelle Lücken zu schließen, die private Anbieter offen lassen, sondern sie müssen das ganze Spektrum von Fernseh- und Hörfunksendungen bieten und zwar in möglichster Breite und Vollständigkeit.




Tikume schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt, dass wenn ARD/ZDF mal was "Gutes" haben, es ins Nachtprogramm verbannt wird.
> Aufgefallen ist mir persönlich das bei Ijon Tichy und Tuvalu.



Dem stimme ich zu. Im Nachtprogramm verstecken sich so einige Perlen, völlig zu Unrecht, wie ich finde. Die hätten absoluten Platz im Tagesprogramm.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir können ja gerne darüber diskutieren, ob der momentane Umfang angemessen ist aber ein "Für mich sind das zuviele" ist kein überzeugendes Argument gegen die momentane Situation.


Also willst Du jetzt diskutieren oder ziehst Du dich auf "Das ist kein Argument" zurück? Entscheide dich.




Noxiel schrieb:


> Hallo! Die Grundversorgung_ _sollte in diesem Zusammenhang nicht mit _minimalst_ sondern mit der _mindestens_ notwendigen Versorgung beschrieben werden. Die Öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunksender haben nicht nur die Aufgabe, eventuelle Lücken zu schließen, die private Anbieter offen lassen, sondern sie müssen das ganze Spektrum von Fernseh- und Hörfunksendungen bieten und zwar in möglichster Breite und Vollständigkeit.


Was Ihnen ja momentan nicht gelingt. Wieviele Leute zwischen 15 und 40 schauen wohl regelmäßig die öffentlich Rechtlichen.
Ja ich habe keine Statistik, aber so wie die sich bei der Grandprix Sendung über junge Zuschauer gefreut haben kann ich nicht so falsch liegen.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also willst Du jetzt diskutieren oder ziehst Du dich auf "Das ist kein Argument" zurück? Entscheide dich.



Bring ein Argument gegen den momentanen Umfang. Dann diskutieren wir. Ich habe mich entschieden.




Tikume schrieb:


> Was Ihnen ja momentan nicht gelingt. Wieviele Leute zwischen 15 und 40 schauen wohl regelmäßig die öffentlich Rechtlichen.
> Ja ich habe keine Statistik, aber so wie die sich bei der Grandprix Sendung über junge Zuschauer gefreut haben kann ich nicht so falsch liegen.



Ich habe doch alles da. Moment. 

*Fernsehnutzung und Marktanteile nach Programmen pro Tag *(Mo-So, Zuschauer ab 3 Jahre) - Zahlen 2009*
*Anteil am Fernsehkonsum  

Das Erste - 12,7%
ZDF - 12,6%
Dritte - 16,5%
SAT.1 - 10,5%
RTL - 12,3%
ProSieben    - 6,5%
RTL II    - 3,9%
VOX    - 5,4%
kabel eins    - 3,9%
Super RTL    - 2,5%
Quelle: ARD

Ich denke es schauen genügend Leute die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen. Ich zum Beispiel auch.

P.S.: Ich muß das hier morgen fortsetzen. Ich wollte schon vor einer Stunde im Bett sein. *ärghs*


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bring ein Argument gegen den momentanen Umfang. Dann diskutieren wir. Ich habe mich entschieden.


Auf den dritten Programmen wird ein guter Teil des ARD Programms recycled (Soaps, Tatort, etc).
Da kommen z.B. zur Primetime auf verschiedenen Sendern solche Sachen: Das Schlagzeilenquiz,  Menschen und Schlagzeilen, Rundschau-Magazin. Dazu auf ARD und ZDF Aketnzeichen und ein komischer Fernsehfilm.
Das spricht nicht mal verschiedene Zielgruppen an.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Zuschauer ab 3 Jahre


Altrersmäßig ja sehr differenziert ...



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich denke es schauen genügend Leute die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen. Ich zum Beispiel auch.


Darum geht es nicht. Die Frage ist ob dieser Apparat so wie er jetzt ist, gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich meinte es halt so, dass die Deutschen Regierungen sich anscheinend nicht satt essen kann, dunkle Kapitel zu schreiben.



eine pauschale GEZ-gebühr würde ich ja nicht direkt als "Dunkles Kapitel" bezeichnen... 

es ist viel mehr fair gegenüber den leuten die immer schön angeben wie viele fernseher, radios etc. sie im haushalt haben und für alles zahlen ... im gegensatz zu den GEZ-prellern (ich zB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einnahmen aus Rundfunkwerbung und Sponsoring betragen etwa sechs Prozent. 85% kommen allein durch die Rundfunkgebühren der Bürger, den Rest machen Andere Erträge (Zinsen, Kostenerstattungen, Programmverwertungen, Bestandsveränderungen beim Programmvermögen und sonstige betriebliche Erträge) aus.



Dennoch, Ente oder Trente. Und wenn es tatsächlich nur so ein geringer Betrag ist, können sie ja um so einfacher auf Werbung verzichten.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Sind 2,26 % (Jahresabschluss 2008) ein großer Teil?



Wie das mit Zahlen so ist, ich hab andere gelesen.
Aber da ich kein Link parat habe werd ich mich da nicht mit dir streiten.
Auffällig ist aber, dass der Prof der das Gutachten erstellt hat, auf dem das alles basiert den Kostenfaktor mit als Argument genannt hat, ganz so wenig wirds also nicht sein.
(Klar das die GEZ da an einer offiziell niedrigen Zahl ineressiert ist.)



Noxiel schrieb:


> Stattdessen entrichtet künftig jede Wohnung oder Firma eine Pauschale, die vorerst nicht teurer sein soll als eben 17,98 Euro. Sie ist unabhängig davon, wie viele Personen dort wie viele Rundfunkgeräte nutzen. Eingefordert wird die Abgabe vom Hauptmieter, bei selbstgenutztem Wohneigentum vom grundbuchamtlichen Besitzer. Zum Beispiel müssen Kinder, die eigenes Einkommen haben und in der Wohnung der Eltern leben, künftig nicht mehr zusätzlich zu den Leistungen der Eltern zahlen. Auch zwischen privater und beruflicher Rundfunknutzung (bislang ein Problem bei Selbstständigen) wird innerhalb einer Wohnung nicht mehr unterschieden. Für Zweitwohnungen soll nach letztem Beratungsstand ein Drittel der Pauschale erhoben werden.



Danke für die Infos das wusste ich so noch nicht.
Hört sich machbar an.
Ich bin aber dennoch auf die ersten Klagen gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kann dir aus meiner Arbeit als Sozialarbeiter nur sagen, dass die GEZ bzw. eigentlich deren Methoden wirklich eine Plage sind. Ganz ehrlich


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aus meiner Arbeit als Sozialarbeiter nur sagen, dass die GEZ bzw. eigentlich deren Methoden wirklich eine Plage sind. Ganz ehrlich



Dieser Apparat fällt dann ja hoffentlich weg. Die zweifelhaften Methoden kann ich übrigens selbst bestätigen.
Letztendlich wurde hier völlig unnötig Geld verbrannt. Da demnächst dann ohnehin jeder zahlen muss, braucht man auch keine "Kontroll-Polizei" mehr.


----------



## TheGui (10. Juni 2010)

vileicht wirds ja sogar billiger wen die Schnüffler neme bezahlt werden müssen.


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich nicht so schlimm.
> Betrifft ja fast niemanden.



Du findest es nicht schlimm weils dich nicht betrifft.
Es gibt immer noch Leute ohne Fernsehn o.ä.
Diese müssen dann eig. für nichts bezahlen.

Österreich ich komme!


----------



## RedShirt (10. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch Leute ohne Fernsehn o.ä.
> Diese müssen dann eig. für nichts bezahlen.



z.B. mich. Zahl die Rundfunkpauschale, weil ich ein (fast ungenutztes) Autoradio und ein "neuartiges Empfangsgerät" (aka PC) habe.

Und auf 12 Euro mehr im Monat für 0 Leistung hab ich so gar keine Lust.
Naja, so kann man ne Gebührenerhöhung auch umsetzen. Nicht den Betrag erhöhen, sondern die Zahler.

Daß sie nicht auf die Idee kommen, den Betrag gleichzeitig zu senken - ist ja klar.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2010)

das ganze ding ist doch nur wieder was um die bürger auszunehmen und ABM-stellen zu schaffen.

zwei argumente:

1. keiner braucht die öffentlichen sender. fussball: können auch private übertragen. musikantenstadl: ganz wichtig für die grundversorgung. das worauf es ankommt, sich kritisch mit der regierung auseinanderzusetzen leisten die öffentlichen doch schon lange nicht mehr. 

2. im staatsvertrag steht was von unabhängigkeit der medien, die finanziert werden sollen. die verflechtung politik und medien ist aber mehr als offensichtlich. zuletzt beim abwahl des zdf-intendanten durch politiker.

dieses ganze konstrukt GEZ und zukünftig kopfpauschale ist überflüssi, weil die öffentlichen es sind.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 2. im staatsvertrag steht was von unabhängigkeit der medien, die finanziert werden sollen. die verflechtung politik und medien ist aber mehr als offensichtlich. zuletzt beim abwahl des zdf-intendanten durch politiker.



Ja, da ist leider durchaus was dran.

Die unerwünschte Verflechtung "Wirtschaft und Medien" wird ersetzt durch die Verflechtung "Parteien und Medien"
Braucht eigentlich beides kein Mensch


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

Mal eine andere Frage. Aus welchem Topf wird eigentlich die Technik und deren Wartung bezahlt? Ich meine die GEZ Gebühr kommt ja nicht nur den ÖR zu gute, es wird ja nicht nur das Programm damit bezahlt. Ich für meinen Teil finde die Pauschale gut. Das Argument "ich muss für etwas zahlen, was ich nicht nutze" zählt meiner Meinung nach in einer Solidargemeinschaft nicht. Da könnte sich ja jeder aus irgendwas heraushalten...
Nichraucher, Anti-Alkoholvertreter, Autolose, etc....
Und es ist ja auch so, dass es auch bei der neuen Regelung wieder diverse Ausnahmegenehmigungen geben wird. (Alg 2, Behinderte, etc.)

Wobei meiner Meinung nach, Alg 2 Bezieher extra viel bezahlen sollten. Die nutzen den Fernseher wenigstens "Rund um die Uhr" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2010)

doch die gez gebühr kommt den sendeanstalten zugute. die bezahlen davon alles was sie brauchen. auch technik, rechte für fussball, geburtstagsfeiern von politikern die sich für eine erhöhung der gebühren einsetzen .. usw.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil finde die Pauschale gut. Das Argument "ich muss für etwas zahlen, was ich nicht nutze" zählt meiner Meinung nach in einer Solidargemeinschaft nicht. Da könnte sich ja jeder aus irgendwas heraushalten...
> Nichraucher, Anti-Alkoholvertreter, Autolose, etc....



Sicher. Der Begriff den Du suchst nennt sich "Steuer". Daraus werden Solidardinge bezahlt.
Entweder zweckgebunden "Kfz-Steuer" (wer dran glaubt schreibt noch Briefe an den Weihnachtsmann)
oder frei, z.B. "Einkommensteuer".

Also, warum macht man noch n extra Topf auf, anstatt über die Einkommensteuer z.B. zu gehen (wie es sinnvoll wäre)?
Klar, man hat ja versprochen "keine Steuererhöhungen!". Aber ne Abgabe ist ja keine Steuer... da kann mans ja machen.

Schon heiß, wie man mit Spitzfindigkeiten am Ende verarscht wird =)

Genau wie "ja, wir senken jetzt Steuern, Krise hin oder her" und dann jetzt "Oh, wir können garnix senken, ist ja kein Geld da... wir müssen eher Leistungen (v.a. Soziale) kürzen".
Einfach mal /facepalm dabei eingeben.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

> Sicher. Der Begriff den Du suchst nennt sich "Steuer". Daraus werden Solidardinge bezahlt.
> Entweder zweckgebunden "Kfz-Steuer" (wer dran glaubt schreibt noch Briefe an den Weihnachtsmann)
> oder frei, z.B. "Einkommensteuer



Nicht nur Steuern auch Krankenkassenbeiträge, Arbeitslosenversicherungen, Rentenversicherungen, Versicherungen im allgemeinen, Vereinsgebühren, etc.etc...

Was wäre denn die Lösung? Die öffentlich rechtlichen privatisieren? Wie sieht es dann mit objektiver Berichterstattung aus? Irgend jemand hier im Thread hat das schon angesprochen. Wie kann ich dann noch objektiv Berichten? Schliesslich kann man es sich nicht leisten seinen Werbepartner zu verunglimpfen (zumindest nicht auf Dauer ^^)
Pay-TV ist auch eine Möglichkeit, aber da denke ich sind die 18 Euro, die wir jetzt zahlen bestimmt günstiger.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juni 2010)

Wird dann auch jeder zur Abgabe der (eh noch kommenden) PKW-Maut verpflichtet? Auch wenn nicht jeder die Autobahnen nutzt kommen sie aber doch der Allgemeinheit zugute... und schließlich fährt (oder wird mitgefahren) jeder irgendwann mal in seinem Leben über die Autobahn. Wenn nicht gehört er halt zu der schwindend geringen Minderheit die (ähnlich wie bei der Rundfunksteuer) einfach die Arschkarte gezogen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum nutzen wir das "wir tuns für die Allgemeinheit, es kommt praktisch jedem zugute und entsorgen noch die Eintreiber-Mafia"-Argument nicht vielleicht auch bei den Praxisgebühren? Warum sollen nur die zahlen die beim Doc sitzen? Laßt sie alle die Praxissteuer abdrücken, so kommen die Mehreinnahmen der Allgemeinheit zugute. Außerdem muß jeder irgendwann mal zum Doc. Jaja, gehört nicht zum Thema, ich weiß... 

Naja, aber wenn wir schon zahlen MÜSSEN kann ich die Glotze dann auch mal wieder für MEHR als ´ne DVD oder die Konsole einschalten. Ist dann wenigstens der Fernsehanschluß im Preis inbegriffen oder zahlt man dann trotzdem für ein Angebot was man nicht nutzen kann ohne das nötige Empfangsequipment (Kabel/Satelit/DVBT) zu haben? Die Glotze erzeugt ja nicht aus dem Nichts seine Bilder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf den dritten Programmen wird ein guter Teil des ARD Programms recycled (Soaps, Tatort, etc).
> Da kommen z.B. zur Primetime auf verschiedenen Sendern solche Sachen: Das Schlagzeilenquiz,  Menschen und Schlagzeilen, Rundschau-Magazin. Dazu auf ARD und ZDF Aketnzeichen und ein komischer Fernsehfilm.
> Das spricht nicht mal verschiedene Zielgruppen an.



Das teilweise Recycling ist natürlich richtig. Der Tatort wird von der ARD in die Regionalsender abgegeben und läuft dann auch da zur Primetime, dennoch finde ich das Programm auf den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sehr differenziert und vielfältig. Spielfilme, Ratgeber, Regionalprogramme, Serien, Unterhaltung, Reportagen, Talkshows. Abgesehen von den "Straßenfegern" ist das Programm in den Öffentlich Rechtlichen sehr speziell und breit gefächert. Für jeden ist etwas dabei. 



Tikume schrieb:


> Altrersmäßig ja sehr differenziert ...


Ich konnte keine besseren Daten finden. Also müssen wir uns mit dem vergnügen was wir haben oder du findest selbst welche. 



Tikume schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Die Frage ist ob dieser Apparat so wie er jetzt ist, gerechtfertigt ist.


Worum geht es denn dann? Für mich ist das die Kernfrage. Und der Apparat wird gerade refomiert, die grundsätzliche Notwendigkeit von Öffentlich Rechtlichen ist jedoch im GG festgeschrieben.




Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Apparat fällt dann ja hoffentlich weg. Die zweifelhaften Methoden kann ich übrigens selbst bestätigen.
> Letztendlich wurde hier völlig unnötig Geld verbrannt. Da demnächst dann ohnehin jeder zahlen muss, braucht man auch keine "Kontroll-Polizei" mehr.


Wie gesagt, das Konzept der Rundfunkgebühren war schon lange reformbedürftig. Die Spitzeleien der freiberuflichen Mitarbeiter sind ja nicht umsonst für das schlechte Image der GEZ verantwortlich und die Kosten pro Jahr beziffern sich schließlich auch auf 164 Mio. Euro. 

Daher werden auch viele dieser Freiberufler nicht mehr gebraucht. Die Beweisführung wird umgedreht, nicht der Staat muß beweisen, dass man den Rundfunk nutzt, sondern der Bürger muß begründen, warum er es *nicht* tut. Die gesamte Verwaltung einer solchen Abgabe, eine einfache Abfrage beim Einwohnermeldeamt, könnte effektiver und günstiger werden.







Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dennoch, Ente oder Trente. Und wenn es tatsächlich nur so ein geringer Betrag ist, können sie ja um so einfacher auf Werbung verzichten.



Mir wäre es auch wesentlich lieber, wenn die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen komplett auf Werbung verzichten würden. Knapp 400 Millionen sind schließlich Peanuts im Vergleich zu 7 Mrd. Euro. Das Gutachten empfiehlt übrigens genau diesen Werbeverzicht, die Rundfunkanstalten werden sich dem aber wohl nicht anschließen. Das wäre ein Punkt der definitiv geändert werden müsste.






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie das mit Zahlen so ist, ich hab andere gelesen.
> Aber da ich kein Link parat habe werd ich mich da nicht mit dir streiten.
> Auffällig ist aber, dass der Prof der das Gutachten erstellt hat, auf dem das alles basiert den Kostenfaktor mit als Argument genannt hat, ganz so wenig wirds also nicht sein.
> (Klar das die GEZ da an einer offiziell niedrigen Zahl ineressiert ist.)


Ich konnte in dem Gutachten bisher keinen Punkt entdecken, in dem auf die GEZ als Kostenfaktor eingegangen wird. OK, ich hab's bisher auch nur flüchtig überflogen, aber da geht es viel mehr um die kommende Reform der Rundfunktgebühr als Ganzes. 
Vielleicht hilfst du mir da eben auf die Sprünge.






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos das wusste ich so noch nicht.
> Hört sich machbar an.
> Ich bin aber dennoch auf die ersten Klagen gespannt
> 
> ...



Wie ich es momentan gehört habe, soll es keine Freistellung von der Gebühr für Sozialhilfe- oder Hartz 4-Empfänger geben. Jeder muß den vollen Betrag entrichten, jedoch bekommen eben genannte diese Gebühr entsprechend mehr pro Monat. Wobei, da gibt es widersprüchliche Informationen. Die einen sagen so, die anderen so. Muß man warten.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Du findest es nicht schlimm weils dich nicht betrifft.
> Es gibt immer noch Leute ohne Fernsehn o.ä.
> Diese müssen dann eig. für nichts bezahlen.
> 
> Österreich ich komme!


Auszug aus dem Gutachten von Paul Kirchof


> Das Rundfunkangebot wendet sich an den Menschen. Auch der Abgabentatbestand muss deshalb grundsätzlich auf den Menschen, nicht das Empfangsgerät ausgerichtet werden. Wie die Kurtaxe auf den Kurgast, nicht die Zahl der von ihm am Kurort genutzten Sportgeräte ausgerichtet ist, der Erschließungsbeitrag den Anlieger, nicht dessen Kraftfahrzeuge belastet, so muss auch die Rundfunkabgabe einen Tatbestand des Nutzers, nicht des Empfangsgerätes bilden.



P.S.: Österreich hat auch eine Gebührenpflicht.



sympathisant schrieb:


> zwei argumente:
> 
> 1. keiner braucht die öffentlichen sender. fussball: können auch private übertragen. musikantenstadl: ganz wichtig für die grundversorgung. das worauf es ankommt, sich kritisch mit der regierung auseinanderzusetzen leisten die öffentlichen doch schon lange nicht mehr.


Wenn für dich Fernsehen nur aus Fußball und Musikantenstadl besteht, dann schmeiß die Kiste lieber gleich aus dem Fenster. Was deinen "Punkt" mit den regierungskritischen Reportagen angeht, schaust du überhaupt die Öffentlich Rechtlichen oder behauptest du immer Sachen in's Blaue hinaus? 
Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Bereich *Politik & Weltgeschehen
*
- Anne Will
- ARD-Mittagsmagazin
- Bericht aus Berlin
- Europamagazin
- Fakt
- hart aber fair
- Kontraste
- Monitor
- Morgenmagazin
- Panorama
- Presseclub
- Report Mainz
- Report München
- Weltspiegel
 


sympathisant schrieb:


> 2. im staatsvertrag steht was von unabhängigkeit der medien, die finanziert werden sollen. die verflechtung politik und medien ist aber mehr als offensichtlich. zuletzt beim abwahl des zdf-intendanten durch politiker.
> 
> dieses ganze konstrukt GEZ und zukünftig kopfpauschale ist überflüssi, weil die öffentlichen es sind.


Ein schmerzlicher Punkt in der Tat. Der Fall Brender 2009 war wirklich ein Trauerspiel und hätte viel massiver in die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden müssen. Ich kann mich noch an den Protest von 35 sehr prominenten Staats- und Verfassungsrechtlern in eigentlich fast allen überregionalen Tageszeitungen erinnern (Abgesehen von der BILD). Darüber sollte auch offen diskutiert werden und hätte viel stärkere Konsequenzen für die Union und ganz besonders für Roland Koch haben müssen. 

Das stellt aber noch lange nicht die grundsätzliche Daseinsberechtigung der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen in Frage. 



RedShirt schrieb:


> Also, warum macht man noch n extra Topf auf, anstatt über die Einkommensteuer z.B. zu gehen (wie es sinnvoll wäre)?
> Klar, man hat ja versprochen "keine Steuererhöhungen!". Aber ne Abgabe ist ja keine Steuer... da kann mans ja machen.


Die Gebühr wird nicht erhöht. Und es ist aus gutem Grund keine Steuer, sondern eine Abgabe.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich konnte in dem Gutachten bisher keinen Punkt entdecken, in dem auf die GEZ als Kostenfaktor eingegangen wird. OK, ich hab's bisher auch nur flüchtig überflogen, aber da geht es viel mehr um die kommende Reform der Rundfunktgebühr als Ganzes.
> Vielleicht hilfst du mir da eben auf die Sprünge.



Das blöde ist, dass ich das bei Focus online gelsen hab und den Artikel nicht mehr finde.
Ich will also nicht ausschliessen, dass ich mich irre und nehme, bis ich nen anstänidgen Link habe, alles Gesagte in Richtung Kosten zurück!


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Worum geht es denn dann? Für mich ist das die Kernfrage. Und der Apparat wird gerade refomiert, die grundsätzliche Notwendigkeit von Öffentlich Rechtlichen ist jedoch im GG festgeschrieben.



Wo wird der Apparat denn reformiert? Davon sehe ich nichts.
An der bezahlung wird was geändert und das befürworte ich auch sehr, aber der Apparat selber bleibt und hier wird auch nichts passieren.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Juni 2010)

> > RedShirt, on 10 June 2010 - 10:06, said:
> > Also, warum macht man noch n extra Topf auf, anstatt über die Einkommensteuer z.B. zu gehen (wie es sinnvoll wäre)?
> > Klar, man hat ja versprochen "keine Steuererhöhungen!". Aber ne Abgabe ist ja keine Steuer... da kann mans ja machen.
> 
> ...



(sorry, kein direkter quote möglich, wenn ichs bei Deinem Beitrag als "Zitat" probiere, krieg ich nur n Ausschnitt).

Indirekt schon:
a) mehr Leute die Zahlen müssen (zukünftig noch mehr, Stichwort: Versingleung der Gesellschaft)
b) Alle nur-Rundfunk-empfänger + Leute ohne Gerät haben eine Erhöhung von 0/5,76 Euro auf den vollen Betrag.

Sicher, weil Abgabe eigentlich dem Zweck zugeordnet ist. Könnte auch so bleiben, wenn es wie bisher auf Geräte gehen würde.
Aber da sowieso jeder Haushalt zahlen muß, wäre eine Steuerfinanzierung gerechter - finde ich.

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Situation aussieht, wenn Sohn+Eltern im selben Haus leben.. ob dann andre Etage + eigener Kühlschrank als eigener Haushalt zählt =) Da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn für dich Fernsehen nur aus Fußball und Musikantenstadl besteht, dann schmeiß die Kiste lieber gleich aus dem Fenster. Was deinen "Punkt" mit den regierungskritischen Reportagen angeht, schaust du überhaupt die Öffentlich Rechtlichen oder behauptest du immer Sachen in's Blaue hinaus?
> Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Bereich *Politik & Weltgeschehen
> *
> - Anne Will
> ...



oke. ich geb zu es gibt ein paar sendungen. aber warum nicht einen öffentlichen kanal auf dem sowas läuft? der wirklich unabhängig, kritisch und tiefgründig über die politik in deutschland berichtet. dafür wäre ich bereit zu zaheln. so, dass die journalisten ihrer arbeit nachgehen können und nicht nur dpameldungen abschreiben.

aber das ist nicht gewollt, weil die politiker schlecht wegkommen könnten und weil n haufen leute bei den öffentlich-rrechtlichen keinen posten mehr haben würden.

ich informier mich überwiegend übers netz. ob die quellen unabhängig sind, weiss ich nicht. aber wenn man genug liest (von denen die nicht voneinander abschreiben), dann denke ich schafft man es sich ein gutes bild zu machen. besser als über die ÖR.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Aber da sowieso jeder Haushalt zahlen muß, wäre eine Steuerfinanzierung gerechter - finde ich.




tja gerecht...was ist gerecht?also mir, der ich eh GEZ bezahle, ist es egal wie sie die Gebühren einziehen und nennen,oder sonstwas,solange sie sie nicht erhöhen.
ich geh mal davon aus das ca.95% der Deutschen,die gebührenpflichtige Geräte besitzen auch Gebühren zahlen(inklusive der Arbeitslosen,die eh befreit sind)...die restlichen 5% sind wieder Sparten-oder Randgruppen wie es sie bei allen Steuer-oder Gebührenerhebungen gibt,sodass man NIE allen gerecht werden kann.das ist bei ca. 80 Mio Staatsbürgern unmöglich, es allen immer gerecht zu machen...

ich finde es auch ok das Gebühren erhoben werden.das einzige was meiner Meinung nach geprüft werden sollte ist, ob diese Gebühren durch die erwarteten Mehreinnahmen nicht gesenkt werden könnten und das Arbeitslose halt weiter befreit werden müssen und nicht wie beabsichtigt erstmal die Gebühren zahlen sollen und dann vom Staat wiedre erstattet bekommen sollen, was wir dann im Endeffekt wieder zu tragen haben...


----------



## Valinar (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich schau öfters mal die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen und ich gehör sicherlich nicht zum älteren Publikum.
Sicher kann man einige Sendungen Kritisieren aber letztlich finden die meisten doch ihr Publikum.Und wenn die älteren Leute halt ihren Musikantenstadl anschauen wollen dann ists ja auch ok.
Was ich anschaue würden meine Eltern sicher auch als Mist bezeichnen

Sicherlich sind die Sender auch manchmal etwas unkritisch mit der Amtierenden Regierung aber trotzdem sind sie mit großen Abstand die unabhängigsten Sender Deutschlands.
Das wort Unparteiisch kennen die Privaten garnicht und das sind die Sender die der Volksverdummung wirklich vorschub leisten.

Schade finde ich aber auch das besonders in Spätprogramm oft wirklich gute Filme und Sendungen kommen die doch dann eher ins Tagesprogramm gehören.

Finde die Haushaltsabgabe aber besser als das bisherige System.Manche werden sicher mehr Zahlen aber in meinen ganzen Bekanntenkreis hat jeder einen Fernseher und ich denke das trifft auch auf den überwiegenden Teil der Bevölkerung zu.
Immerhin können sich jetzt viele nicht mehr der Gebühr "entziehen"...

Meine Tochter muss übrigens auch keine GEZ zahlen weil sie BAB bekommt,also werden deutlich mehr als nur Hartz4 und Sozialhilfempfänger davon befreit sein.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das sich das ändern wird mit der Haushaltsabgabe...trotz manch anderer Aussagen bisher.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. Juni 2010)

Genau, ich hab noch net genau geschaut was alles geändert wird.
Wenn es aber nur so geändert wird, dass man jetzt immer ZAhlen muss unabhängig vom Gerät. Ist das ein Schritt. Wichtig ist aber, dass man die Befreiungen unangetastet lässt. Also BAföG, Arbeitlose und weiß net ob noch welche da befreit sind. Wenn man das unangetaste lässt, ist es an sich ok. Die meisten Bürger geben eh nur ein TV an und haben so 3 Geräte, die sie angeben müssten. Andere geben nur ihren Rechner an, weil es am günstigsten ist. Die Pauschale ist von der IDee her, garnicht dumm. Weil es Geld spart, vorallem dem öffentlich Rechtlichen. Das Prob, sie haben dann sehr viel Geld und naja ... das sollten sie auch gut anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nicht bei VW auf den Tischen tanzen und Scheine springen lassen oder bei Merkel essen gehen. Sonern eben geschickt benutzen, so dass wir davon etwas haben. Denn wir Zahlen ja die Gebühren. 
Aber ich finde es auch nicht falsch was auf diesen Sendern läuft. Es ist oft nicht schlechter als das RTL, Pro7 und Co. TV. Das ist meistens kaum noch zu ertragen. Vorallem da es etliche Sendungen gibt, in den man Menschen sieht die alles geben um ins TV zu kommen. Dutzende Kochsendungen, wo man dass Essen ja net mal schmecken oder riechen kann, sondern nur sehen. Lauter Filme, die man eh schon alle kennt und die guten hat man als DVD oder leiht sie sich in der Videothek oder anders wo.
Was ich vermisse im öffentlichen sind paar Serien wie Simpsons oder Al Bundy. Aber dafür hat man teilweise enorm interessante Dokus, hübsche Sendungen in den man sehr viel erfährt. Klaro sind sie nicht völlig Systemkritisch, dass ist ja auch gefährlich. Aber sie sind Kritischer als einige andere Medien und halten sich eigentlich an ein wichtiges Gebot. Die Neutralität der Medien. Finde es wichtiger, man stellt sich zwischen die Parteien und fragt die Seiten eher nach den Kritikpunkten der anderen Seiten und ist somit ein Sprechorgan. Als das man sofort mit dem Finger zeigt und schimpft. 
Klar Leute wie Brender wurden leider abgesägt, da er sich sehr viel gewaagt hat und sehr kritisch war. Da er eben an sich mit den Politikern gesprochen hat, so wie sie teilweise dass Volk behandeln. 

Deswegen mich stört es nicht, wer befreit ist sollte es bleiben und die anderen ZAhlen eh 1 Gerät. Was man meistens anmeldet. Denn man sollte nicht vergessen, dass viele sehr hübsche Senundgen ab 20:00 laufen. Einige erst 22:00-2:00. Da kann man selten schauen, aber bei einigen guten Sendungen kann man ruhig mal aufbleiben. Es strengt ja nicht wirklich an, ist aber oft sehr interessant. Obwohl man auch kein TV schauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man muss ja nicht immer TV schauen, man kann ja mal zur Seite schauen oder nach hinten ^^


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Also ich schau öfters mal die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen und ich gehör sicherlich nicht zum älteren Publikum.
> Sicher kann man einige Sendungen Kritisieren aber letztlich finden die meisten doch ihr Publikum.Und wenn die älteren Leute halt ihren Musikantenstadl anschauen wollen dann ists ja auch ok.
> Was ich anschaue würden meine Eltern sicher auch als Mist bezeichnen



wenns ein publikum gibt, dann werden es die privaten auch anbieten. es geht mir nicht darum irgendwas als mist zu bezeichnen. sondern ich sehe es nicht als aufgabe der öffentlich rechtlichen an schunkelmusik, sportevents oder hollywood-bluckbuster zu senden. das tun die privaten auch oder würden es tun, wenns nicht bei den öffentlichen gesendet wird.



> Sicherlich sind die Sender auch manchmal etwas unkritisch mit der Amtierenden Regierung aber trotzdem sind sie mit großen Abstand die unabhängigsten Sender Deutschlands.
> Das wort Unparteiisch kennen die Privaten garnicht und das sind die Sender die der Volksverdummung wirklich vorschub leisten.



von vera am mittag oder taff red ich gar nicht. aber auch heute und tagesschau setzt sich nicht kritisch mit der regierung bzw. der politik im land auseinander. die leute die dort also nachrichten schauen kriegen die meinung der regierung vorgelesen. im endeffekt wird die verdummung der menschen auch in den öffentlichen vorangetrieben, nur eben ein wenig subtiler.



> Schade finde ich aber auch das besonders in Spätprogramm oft wirklich gute Filme und Sendungen kommen die doch dann eher ins Tagesprogramm gehören.
> 
> Finde die Haushaltsabgabe aber besser als das bisherige System.Manche werden sicher mehr Zahlen aber in meinen ganzen Bekanntenkreis hat jeder einen Fernseher und ich denke das trifft auch auf den überwiegenden Teil der Bevölkerung zu.
> Immerhin können sich jetzt viele nicht mehr der Gebühr "entziehen"...
> ...



ich hab wenig gegen eine abgabe die die kosten eines regierungskritischen programmes deckt.

schön auch, dass von den gez-gebühren iphone apps bezahlt werden.


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2010)

Die GEZ is'n Verbrecherverein. 18 Euro im Monat für PRogramme, die ich eh kaum sehe/höre. Als PFlichtabgabe. Da kann ich mir Sky für leisten, da krieg ich wenigstens was geboten. Ich mag die nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenns ein publikum gibt, dann werden es die privaten auch anbieten. es geht mir nicht darum irgendwas als mist zu bezeichnen. sondern ich sehe es nicht als aufgabe der öffentlich rechtlichen an schunkelmusik, sportevents oder hollywood-bluckbuster zu senden. das tun die privaten auch oder würden es tun, wenns nicht bei den öffentlichen gesendet wird.




die Frage ist, was du direkt erwartest von den ÖR?das Zielpublikum der ÖR ist sicherlich+40,weil die Jüngeren eh meist die privaten Sender konsumieren.ich finde es wird schon viel an Reportagen udn politischen Sendungen gezeigt,die wirklich was taugen udn die man nicht grundsätzlich niedermähen kann.wenn ich einen reinen Reportagen- oder Nachrichtensender haben will schau ich halt NTV oder Arte....und selbst wenn es einen politisch komplett unabhängigen Sender geben sollte...wer kontrolliert denn ob der Betreiber nicht auch subjektiv ist oder gar eigene politische Ziele verfolgt?wichtig ist das es eine Vielzahl von Informationen gibt udn dazu gehört neben den ÖR auch das I-Net,Tageszeitungen udn der eigene Verstand... so würde ich sagen,dass man den ÖR ruhig ihre Daseinsberechtigung schenken sollte,denn ohne die wär es in Deutschland noch um einiges dunkler...


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die Frage ist, was du direkt erwartest von den ÖR?das Zielpublikum der ÖR ist sicherlich+40,weil die Jüngeren eh meist die privaten Sender konsumieren.ich finde es wird schon viel an Reportagen udn politischen Sendungen gezeigt,die wirklich was taugen udn die man nicht grundsätzlich niedermähen kann.wenn ich einen reinen Reportagen- oder Nachrichtensender haben will schau ich halt NTV oder Arte....und selbst wenn es einen politisch komplett unabhängigen Sender geben sollte...wer kontrolliert denn ob der Betreiber nicht auch subjektiv ist oder gar eigene politische Ziele verfolgt?wichtig ist das es eine Vielzahl von Informationen gibt udn dazu gehört neben den ÖR auch das I-Net,Tageszeitungen udn der eigene Verstand... so würde ich sagen,dass man den ÖR ruhig ihre Daseinsberechtigung schenken sollte,denn ohne die wär es in Deutschland noch um einiges dunkler...



wie schon geschrieben. ich erwarte unabhängige berichterstattung, eigenen journalismus und n kritisches auge auf die regierung. 

wenn dann die zuschauer wegbleiben sollte man nicht versuchen sie mit musikantenstadl, sport und blockbustern wiederzuholen. dafür sind die gebühren einfach nicht gedacht. 

es sollte nicht einen betreiber geben. also keine firma oder privatperson. ein rat in dem mitglieder ausgewechselt werden ist schon o.k. aber da sollte man leute die nicht nur scharf auf kohle sind mit aufnehmen. z.b. die betreiber der meistgelesenen blogs.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> es sollte nicht einen betreiber geben. also keine firma oder privatperson. ein rat in dem mitglieder ausgewechselt werden ist schon o.k. aber da sollte man leute die nicht nur scharf auf kohle sind mit aufnehmen. z.b. die betreiber der meistgelesenen blogs.



also das finde ich mal ne interessante Überlegung...den Sender einen unabhängigen Rat aus verschiedenen Bereichen vorsetzen.Reich-Ranitzki wäre der Vorsitzende....ne,aber im Ernst,das wär mal was einzigartiges.ein Gremium das sich nur aus intellektuellen udn politisch aufgeklärten Leuten zusammensetzt.aber wer sollte das bestimmen?und es wird in unserem Land wohl leider immer nur Wunschdenken bleiben...
von daher bleib ich bei meiner Wahl trotzdem bei den ÖR wenn ich als Alternativprogramm die Dauerwerbesendungen von Raab udn Bohlen schauen darf...


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die Frage ist, was du direkt erwartest von den ÖR?das Zielpublikum der ÖR ist sicherlich+40,weil die Jüngeren eh meist die privaten Sender konsumieren.ich finde es wird schon viel an Reportagen udn politischen Sendungen gezeigt,die wirklich was taugen udn die man nicht grundsätzlich niedermähen kann.wenn ich einen reinen Reportagen- oder Nachrichtensender haben will schau ich halt NTV oder Arte....und selbst wenn es einen politisch komplett unabhängigen Sender geben sollte...wer kontrolliert denn ob der Betreiber nicht auch subjektiv ist oder gar eigene politische Ziele verfolgt?wichtig ist das es eine Vielzahl von Informationen gibt udn dazu gehört neben den ÖR auch das I-Net,Tageszeitungen udn der eigene Verstand... so würde ich sagen,dass man den ÖR ruhig ihre Daseinsberechtigung schenken sollte,denn ohne die wär es in Deutschland noch um einiges dunkler...




Die ÖR sollten eigentlich gar kein umrissenes Zielpublikum haben.
Dass das Interesse der 40+ Generation an den ÖR höher ist als bei den Jüngeren liegt an verschiedenen Dingen und ist sicher von den ÖR nicht so intendiert.

BTW: ARTE wird auch von den Rundfunkgebühren finanziert, zumindest der deutsche Anteil und ist damit sozusagen auch ein ÖR.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2010)

gerade gefunden. es gibt einen rundfunkrat, sogar mehrere. :-) 

aber zu früh gefreut. wenn man sich die mitglieder des zdf-fernsehrates anschaut:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZDF-Fernsehrat

besteht die hälfte aus politikern. :-(


----------



## Elathar (11. Juni 2010)

mehr als... " was für ein tolles land" fällt mir nichtmehr ein...

wie kann man noch stolz sein ein deutscher zu sein ? mit fällt es immer schwerer....


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> mehr als... " was für ein tolles land" fällt mir nichtmehr ein...
> 
> wie kann man noch stolz sein ein deutscher zu sein ? mit fällt es immer schwerer....



1. Was hat Nationalstolz mit Fernsehgebühren zu tun?
2. Wieso muss man stolz darauf sein, dass man irgendwo geboren ist? Ist an und für sich ein recht passiver Vorgang, auf den man keinerlei Einfluss hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 2. Wieso muss man stolz darauf sein, dass man irgendwo geboren ist? Ist an und für sich ein recht passiver Vorgang, auf den man keinerlei Einfluss hat.



Du startest grade ne fette offtopic Diskussion, dass ist dir schon klar.

Aber wenn du als Mod das machts häng ich mich gerne mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön mal gehört das jemand sagt ich bin stolz auf meinen Bruder , Vater etc.??
Da kann man auch wenig dafür, bei solchen Äußerungen mault aber gewöhlich keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> gerade gefunden. es gibt einen rundfunkrat, sogar mehrere. :-)
> 
> aber zu früh gefreut. wenn man sich die mitglieder des zdf-fernsehrates anschaut:
> 
> ...



wahrscheinlich noch mehr wenn ich mir den Passus anschaue:

Viele Vertreter von Verbänden oder Organisationen sind Parteimitglieder, so dass etwa CDU und SPD deutlich mehr Vertreter im Rat haben, als die Zusammensetzung erahnen lässt.

halt auch wieder ein Scheingebilde was von Politikertn gesteuert wird.tja,bleibt dabei...Wunschtraum...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die ÖR sollten eigentlich gar kein umrissenes Zielpublikum haben.




da geb ich dir 100%ig Recht,aber Geld regiert nunmal die Welt und neben den Gebühren verdienen die ÖR(gerade ARD und ZDF) auch ne ganze Menge Kohle an der Werbung.wohl mittlerweile mehr als an den Gebühren.gerade jetzt zur WM...und deswegen sprech ich bei den ÖR auch vom Zielpublikum...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 1. Was hat Nationalstolz mit Fernsehgebühren zu tun?
> 2. Wieso muss man stolz darauf sein, dass man irgendwo geboren ist? Ist an und für sich ein recht passiver Vorgang, auf den man keinerlei Einfluss hat.




etwas offtopic,aber ihr entfernt euch ja auch gerade vom Thema: gz zum Moderatortitel...letzte Woche warst du doch noch Normalsterblicher...


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir 100%ig Recht,aber Geld regiert nunmal die Welt und neben den Gebühren verdienen die ÖR(gerade ARD und ZDF) auch ne ganze Menge Kohle an der Werbung.wohl mittlerweile mehr als an den Gebühren.gerade jetzt zur WM...und deswegen sprech ich bei den ÖR auch vom Zielpublikum...



Wenn Noxiel recht hat (und er macht mir den Eindruck als ober er recherchiert bevor er schreibt, eine bewundernswerte Eigenschaft) dann sind es lediglich 6% der Einnahmen die die ÖR durch Werbung bestreiten. (Post 55 Seite 3)


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn Noxiel recht hat (und er macht mir den Eindruck als ober er recherchiert bevor er schreibt, eine bewundernswerte Eigenschaft) dann sind es lediglich 6% der Einnahmen die die ÖR durch Werbung bestreiten. (Post 55 Seite 3)




hab jetzt auf die schnelle leider nur ein Artikel aus dem Jahr 1990 kopiert,aber werde demnächst noch nach weiterem Ausschau halten:

*[size="-1"]6. Werbeeinnahmen der öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten[/size]*

*<A name=Heading47>[size="-1"]a) Problematik der Werbefinanzierung[/size]*
[size="-1"]Die Einnahmen aus der Ausstrahlung von Werbesendungen machen derzeit bei der ARD zwischen 8 und 17 Prozent der Gesamteinnahmen aus, beim ZDF fast 50 Prozent.



hab nur eben in einem Artikel gelesen,das bei Wegfall der Werbeieinnahmen die Gebühren um das 1,5 fache steigen müssten...[/size] 

Edit:werd mir auch die interessante Seite mal anschauen:
http://www.kef-online.de/


----------



## Ceset (11. Juni 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Noxiel hat doch schon entsprechend zitiert - lest doch wenigstens die vorherigen Beitraege! Die "Steuer" entspricht den aktuellen vollen Gebuehren - d.h. wer jetzt fuer Radio+TV zahlt, zahlt auch dann nicht mehr. Wer jetzt nix zahlt oder z.B. nur fuer Radio, der muss dann mehr zahlen.



Und wer jetzt schon zahlt, zahlt teilweise sogar weniger. Die 17.98 sind nämlich nur für EINEN Fernseher und für EIN Radio. Eine Familie mit 2 Autos zahlt z.B. schon mehr (Autoradio!).
Ich finde es ok, dann hören wenigstens diese Schnüffelbriefe und versuchten Wohnungsfriedenbrüche auf.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab jetzt auf die schnelle leider nur ein Artikel aus dem Jahr 1990 kopiert [...]



[size="-1"]Meine Zahlen sind aus dem Geschäftsbericht 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/size]



shadow24 schrieb:


> [size="-1"]
> hab nur eben in einem Artikel gelesen,das bei Wegfall der Werbeieinnahmen die Gebühren um das 1,5 fache steigen müssten...[/size]



Unfug. Stellt man ca. 400 Mio Euro Werbeinnahmen, den rund 7 Mrd. Euro Gebühren gegenüber ergibt das bestimmt nicht den Faktor 1,5. Da wird Stimmungsmache betrieben, mich würde nur interessieren von wem. 
Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sind nämlich auch am mosern, dass sie auf garkeinen Fall auf die Werbeeinnahmen verzichten könnten.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> [size="-1"]Meine Zahlen sind aus dem Geschäftsbericht 2008
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh mann,wollte mich ja noch um die Aussage kümmern wegen gebühren ums 1,5 fache steigern und so,aber dei WM hat mir ein strich durch die rechnung gemacht

ausserdem hab ich quatsch geschrieben.aus diesem artikel hier:

*Wirtschaftliche Aspekte*
Sollten ARD und ZDF auf die Werbeeinnahmen komplett verzichten, mu&#776;sste die Rundfunkgebu&#776;hr nach Berechnungen der Kommission zur Ermittlung des Finanzbedarfs der Rundfunkanstalten (KEF) um 1,42 Euro
angehoben werden, wovon 0,95 Euro auf die ARD entfielen (15. KEF-Bericht, Dezember 2005). Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten aber beharren weiter auf einer Mischfinanzierung aus Gebühren und Werbung, wie sie auch vom Bundesverfassungsgericht in dessen Rundfunkurteilen immer wieder bestätigt wurde. Vor allem teure Sportübertragungen wie bei den Olympischen Spielen und den Fußball-Welt- oder Europameisterschaften ließen sich ohne Sponsoring oder Werbeeinnahmen nicht finanzieren, argumentieren ARD und ZDF. „Folge eines Werbe- und Sponsoringverbots bei ARD und ZDF wäre also die Verbannung von Sport und anderen attraktiven zuschauerbindenden Bestandteilen aus dem öffentlich-rechtlichen Programm“, schrieben Christa-Maria Ridder und Karl-Heinz Hofsümmer in einem Beitrag für die von der ARD herausgegebene Zeitschrift Media Perspektiven. Auch der Fachverband fu&#776;r Sponsoring (FASPO) wu&#776;nscht sich, dass Produktpräsentationen bei ARD und ZDF im Rahmen von Sponsorhinweisen erlaubt bleiben. „Das angedachte Sponsoringverbot von Sendungen nach 20 Uhr lehnt der Verband als willkürlichen und jeglicher Grundlage entbehrenden Kompromiss ab“, teilte der Verband Ende August mit. 



hab ich nicht erhöhung um 1,42 euro gelesen sondern gleich um das ca.1,5 fache...peinlich...(man sollte nicht dinge schnell nachforschen und behaupten wenn man in eile ist)...

somit nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil
und beuge mich gleichzeitig dem Fachwissen/Internetrecherchen von Noxiel...
trotzdem irgendwie merkwürdig mit dem Geschäftsbericht aus dem jahr 1990, welchen ich hier reingestellt habe,wo die Werbeeinnahmen beim ZDF 50% ausmachten...Fehlerhafter Bericht?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Juni 2010)

unsere revolte ist schon längst überfällig sag ich da nur 

hab mal nen gemälde gesehen an ner fersade das stand 
in erster reihe die bosse mit dem slogen wir tragen hugo boss 
in der 2ten reihe wir die normal bürger mit slogen wir die verantwortung 
und werden von den bossen an der leine gehalten das ist doch schon zu viel oder warum gehen nicht alle auf die straße
können ja nicht alle killen sonst wer deutschland leer und das bringt nix


----------



## eMJay (12. Juni 2010)

Weil die leute sich in die Hosen machen.


Mal was zum Thema

Die solle die Scheiße Verschlüsseln so wie SKY usw. 
Wer es dann schauen will soll sich eine Jahres Karte für 200 Euro kaufen. 

Früher war das so dass es nicht anderes gab. Jetzt gibt es genug alternativen und es müssen weiter alle zahlen ob die jetzt schauen oder nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hab mal nen gemälde gesehen an ner fersade das stand
> 
> jaja,die guten alten fersaden.da steht aber auch immer so ein komisches zeug dran.ich bin gegen fersaden...
> 
> ...



ich hoffe du bist jetzt wieder nüchtern...


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Weil die leute sich in die Hosen machen.



Eben, weil die Leute bei ner Revolte sagen würden "Ich mach nur mit, wenn ich damit auf der Gewinnerseite stehe".
Und den meisten Leuten geht es immernoch gut genug, das sie sich zwar drüber aufregen aber zu faul sind um dagegen auf die Straße zu gehen.


----------



## eMJay (12. Juni 2010)

So sieht es aus. 
Es wird viel geredet und aufgeregt aber nichts unternomen und solange es so bleibt wird mit uns gemacht was die tolen Politiker wollen.

Heute gab es aber doch schon mal eine Demo gegen den Sparkurs.... vllt. geht es auch dann weiter.... ist ja schon mal was.


----------



## nuriina (13. Juni 2010)

Die Finanzierung der öffentlich Rechtlichen jetzt umzuorganisieren war doch der beste Zeitpunkt. Die Mehrheit schaut WM und mit Werbespots in den Halbzeitpausen wird jedem klargemacht das man die 18&#8364; von jedem braucht um soetwas zu zeigen. ;-)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Juni 2010)

Aber am Ende melden fast alle genau 1 Gerät an. Die, die es nicht machen müssen es nicht oder machen es nicht oder melden eins an und sind eh befreit. Die meisten nehmen den Computer, da er am biligsten ist. Also für die meisten Menschen kein Beinbruch. Da sie eh 1 Gerät angemeldet haben. Es gibt andere Dinge, die man eher kritisieren sollte und dazu gehören politische Entscheidungen wie der Sparkurs zum Beispiel.


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.
> Es wird viel geredet und aufgeregt aber nichts unternomen und solange es so bleibt wird mit uns gemacht was die tolen Politiker wollen.
> 
> Heute gab es aber doch schon mal eine Demo gegen den Sparkurs.... vllt. geht es auch dann weiter.... ist ja schon mal was.



Jaaa womit wir beim Thema wären, das dort ein Sprengsatz geworfen wurde, der 2 Polizisten schwer verletzt hat. Die Demonstranten haben dabei gemeinsam geklatscht und gejubelt. Nicht verwunderlich, das die Demos hauptsächlich von den Linken organisiert wurden ....

Demonstrieren ist ja ok, dann aber friedlich. Man merkt aber eine immer grössere Gewalt gegen Polizisten und die Hemmschwelle diese eventuell Lebensbedrohlich zu verletzen ist in den letzten Jahren stark gesunken.
Ich finde die Polizei greift bei sowas viel zu lasch durch. Sobald es bei einer Demo zu Ausschreitungen kommt, sollte diese sofort beendet werden.


----------



## Maximolider (13. Juni 2010)

waren wir nicht bei gez-gebühren?


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber dann hätten sie die Gebühr gefälligst runter schrauben können. Es bleibt aber bei den 18 Euro und da jetzt jeder zahlen muss, kassieren die noch mehr Geld für den Schrott.



ja - für sender die so LANGWEILIG sind das ich sie nicht schaue (im ernst, gebt mir ein TV ohne diese STINKIGEN öffentlich rechtlichen sender und ich nehme es mit freuden (und kaufe mir für etwas mehr geld PayTV ohne werbung und mit scifi-channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also: /DAGEGEN!

mfg LAX
ps: ja, die da oben meinen wirklich sich alles leisten zu können (es wird wieder mal zeit das regierungsgebäude brennen und städte in flammen stehen...ich meine die die probleme (KRISEN!! - wie FINANZ-KRISE) verschulden müssen nie dran glauben....hoffe echt das hier mal was passiert...gebühren erhöhen (und leuten abnehmen die nicht mal die besagten medien nutzen), steuern erhöhen (bzw. nicht senken), belastungen ungerecht verteilen etc.....langsam reicht es - mir! - die meisten anderen scheinen eine höhere schmerzgrenze zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pps: soll nicht heißen das ich ANARCHIE liebe, aber so geht es nicht weiter, es würde mal zeit werden wieder die zeit auf 1945 zurück zu drehen - im sinne von: gesetzbücher verbrennen und neu schreiben (und diesesmal GERECHT), steuerrecht - auch verbrennen....d.h. einen NEUANFANG wagen (und net sachen verschlimmbessern die nicht mehr zu retten sind.)
und noch ein PS: ja klingt wie ne hasstirade auf's system, das ist es aber nicht, das system ist toll, nur die die drin an den hebeln sitzen sind so korrupt/machtgeil das es einfach nur no schlimm ist

sorry, aber das da oben musste raus, den es reicht mir wie schon gesagt (denn irgendwie geht es in germany seit langer zeit nur noch bergab (hab nicht gehört das in den letzten 20 jahren ein nennenswerter aufschwung gewesen währe oder das wir gar mehr arbeitsplätze als arbeitnehmer gehabt hätten oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....an irgendwas muss es ja liegen und ich gebe denen oben die schuld, da die schere zwischen arm/reich immer größer wird (und die chancen von unten nach oben zu kommen immer schlechter werden)....d.h. nehmt es mir nicht übel wenn ich mich aufrege!

anmerkung zu "gewalt gegen polizisten":

wenn diese das system (das ein makeover nötig hat - vor allem was die personen an der spitze angeht und die gesetze und regelungen (verfassung z.B. - abschaffung von lauschangriff und so!)) schützen dann haben sie es - irgendwie - auch verdient (auch wenn es schlimm ist das man diese angreifen muss, wenn man von denen "da oben" gehört werden will - ich meine, man mag über terroristen sagen was man will, aber viele davon (RAF, IRA etc.) haben und hatten halt wenige andere methoden gehör zu finden und sie waren im gegensatz zur breiten "masse" gewillt alles zu tun um gehört zu werden - auch wenn es gewalt beinhaltete....ich gebe zu ich bewundere solche menschen zum teil - nicht für ihre taten, sondern weil sie den mut und den willen hatten überhaupt etwas zu tun (und sich nicht - wie im beispiel der RAF - wie der rest der protestler von '68 auf zu geben nachdem nichts erreicht wurde! (man siehe welche der damaligen protestler heute im establishment sitzen....if you can't beat them, join them...traurig, aber scheinbar wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. Juni 2010)

Menschen verletzen/töten um Gehör zu finden ??? Gehts noch ? Klar kriegen sie so beachtung aber ich hoffe doch nicht, das jemals wer an die Macht kommt, der das Töten von Menschen als legales Mittel betrachtet um an die Macht zu kommen, denn dann steht auch fest, das dieser Jemand Menschentötungen auch als legales Mittel sieht um seine Macht zu verteidigen. Ich nehme doch politisch niemanden Ernst, der das höchste Gut auf Erden (Das Leben eines Menschen) mit Füßen tritt !

Was du da redest ist nicht das zurückdrehen auf 1945, sondern eher auf 1933 !!!

Und sie haben es verdient... ich glaub ich hör nicht richtig. Mal dran gedacht, das sie auch ihren Beruf ausüben ? Hast du mal mit einem Polizisten gesprochen ? Mit dessen Familie und Kindern ? Gehst du dann zu den Kindern hin und sagst denen "Ja tut mir leid aber euren Papa musste ich töten, weil er ein Gesetzeshüter war"......


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> *(es wird wieder mal zeit das regierungsgebäude brennen und städte in flammen stehen...
> *
> jo und wir uns wieder braune Klamotten überstreifen....udn ausserdem möchte ich auch noch das die Hexen wieder verfolgt werden und auf dem Scheiterhaufen landen...jawoll...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juni 2010)

Danke @ Shadow, ich musste jetzt tatsächlich vor meinem Pc herzlich lachen und alle Kollegen schauen mich komisch an ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...Hexen...göttlich *prust*


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juni 2010)

super shadow! 

Was hier für ein Müll verzapft wird ist wirklich unglaublich! 

Ich finde die Methode sehr gut! Und über die GEZ ansich hab ich mich schon einmal in einem anderen Thread geäußert und deren Wichtigkeit!


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2010)

sagt mal ihr beiden:

habt ihr schon mal ne revolution ohne gewalt gesehen? - also ich nicht! (und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit NELSON MANDELA an, das mag vielleicht zu großen teilen gewaltfrei gewesen sein, dafür hat es ewig gedauert (wie lang der im knast saß....sorry, lieber gewalt als DAS))

im ernst, mir liegt nichts ferner als das, aber ein polizist der sich schützend vor solche leute stellt (oder so sachen macht wie - gehen wir zur RAF zurück....1968 (der besuch des Schah von Persien) - demonstranten schlagen bzw. nicht verhindern das andere dies tun? oder von solchen mitteln wie telefon abhören bei normalen bürgern gebrauch machen - wollen (noch dürfen sie es soweit ich weiß nicht ohne richterlichen beschluss)....allein der schäuble, sorry der währe beim KGB, der STASI oder sogar bei der GESTAPO (wenn wir schon von 1933 anfangen wollen) nicht aufgefallen.....und wie soll man sich wehren?

petitionen? demonstrationen? briefe an abgeordnete? - sorry, aber nix davon wirkt (schon so manche petition mit mehreren hundert-tausend unterzeichnern wurde abgeschmettert bzw. nicht mal gehört....)

nein gewalt ist keine gute idee, aber oftmals wohl die einzige die wirkt (und nein ich rufe nicht dazu auf - noch ist es nicht zu spät, noch könnten die herren politiker vieles ändern, aber trotzdem nehmen wir zu viele sachen einfach hin (haben die ne befragung gemacht ob wir den euro wollten? oder ob wir griechenland helfen wollten? - NEIN, und das - meine damen und herren - ist einfach UNRECHT...in anderen ländern würde sowas nicht gehen, da würden die städte und vorstädte brennen! (frankreich ist hier ein beispiel!)

man muss ja nicht mal wirklich leute töten oder so, sondern ein sturm von 100000 auf den bundestag (glaube nicht das die polizei bzw. die sicherheitskräfte in die menge schießen würden, denn dann würden sie sicher sterben) und eine besetzung des selben würde ausreichen (das selbe mit anderen wichtigen behörden zur selben zeit und schon würde man gehör finden, ohne das wer tot ist)

mfg LAX
ps: NEIN ICH BIN KEIN VERDAMMTER NAZI....ICH HASSE DIESE SCHWEINE (gegen die sollte man vom gesetz her mal härter vorgehen!)


----------



## Valinar (15. Juni 2010)

Ach bei Nazis sollte der Staat härter vorgehen.
Und ich bin in Frankreich aufgewachsen und noch sehr damit verbunden und dort wird wie in Deutschland auch nicht die Bevölkerung gefragt.
In den anderen EU Ländern auch nicht.
Und dort gibts/gabs unruhen wegen total falsche Einwanderungspolitik und deutlich schlimmeren Sozialen problemen als Deutschland.
Griechenland-Hilfen hat meines Wissens jeder Euro-Staat zugesagt und es würde viel teurer werden wenn man Griechenland nicht geholfen hätte.
Und als weitaus größter Profiteur der EU hat auch Deutschland ein großes interesse eine Krise abzuwenden.

Polizisten stellen sich Schützend vors Volk um sie vor solchen Spinnern zu schützen.
Sie schützen vor Verbrechern und Gewaltsamen auschreitungen und Deutschland kann froh sein in der mehrzahl gute und disziplinierte Polizisten zu haben.
Die Gewalt ging hier klar von den 2-3 Idioten aus und das ist einfach eine riesen schweinerei eine bis dahin friedliche Demonstration so zu sprengen.
Der Linke Autonome Block ist einfach das letzte und mindestens genauso scheiße wie der Rechte Block.
Sollte Bombenwerfen und Gewalt gegenüber Polizisten weiter zunehmen bin ich auch dafür das da härter durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juni 2010)

Aus welchem Autonomen Forum bist du denn ausgebrochen Laxera? 

Als Moderator soll man zwar immer eine distanzierte und objektive Sichtweise auf die User haben, aber bei sowas kann ich nicht an mich halten. Was du hier verzapfst entbehrt jedweder Grundlage, dass sich mir die Hand zur Faust ballt. 

Hättest du denn die Güte uns dein Alter zu verraten? Manchmal frage ich mich echt wie neun Jahre Schulpflicht völlig spurlos an einem vorbei gehen können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> sagt mal ihr beiden:
> 
> habt ihr schon mal ne revolution ohne gewalt gesehen? - also ich nicht!



Scheinbar bist du erst nach dem 3. Oktober 1990 geboren ....


Mal ganz davon abgesehen verteidigen Polizisten hierzulande bei Demonstrationen nicht die Entscheidungen der Politiker, sondern schützen vor allem Menschen. Denn Körperverletzung ist eine Straftat, falls du es nicht weisst. So gut wie nie gehen Polizisten aktiv gegen Demonstranten vor und zu 99% kam dann vorher eine Provokation aus dem autonomen Block. Normalerweise sind sie vor allem da um Ausschreitungen zu verhindern und die unbeteiligten Menschen zu schützen. Aber solche Polizisten haben dann natürlich den Tod verdient.....


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte mich ja ungern in eure hochinteressante Diskussion einmischen, aber habt ihr schon gehört? Die GEZ Gebühr wird jetzt zur Pauschale... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> *habt ihr schon mal ne revolution ohne gewalt gesehen?
> *nein...du etwa?
> 
> *- also ich nicht!*
> ...


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Zahl ich nicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zahl ich nicht.



Aber deine Eltern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aber deine Eltern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, hier zahlt aktuell niemand GEZ. Ist ja kein staatliches Unternehmen. Die brauchst nicht mal ins Haus zu lassen.



> Die GEZ ist eine nicht rechtsfähige öffentlich-rechtliche Verwaltungsgemeinschaft


----------



## Jester (15. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö, hier zahlt aktuell niemand GEZ. Ist ja kein staatliches Unternehmen. Die brauchst nicht mal ins Haus zu lassen.




Und genau wegen euch Idioten wird die Gebühr jetzt für alle erhöht.


edit:
Post #400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Juni 2010)

Höhöhö genau, zahlen sie halt einfach nix. Kannst ja dann 2013 mal erzählen, wie es gelaufen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Und genau wegen euch Idioten wird die Gebühr jetzt für alle erhöht.
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


Nein, sie wird für ALLE momentan Zahlenden gesenkt. Zahlen müssen jetzt allerdings auch diejenigen, die mit Fernsehn, Internet oder schießmichtot nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Jester (15. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> (Hohles Gelaber...BlaBlaBla)




Du bist witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich möchte Horst Seehofer zitieren:
"Diejenigen, die entscheiden sind nicht gewählt und diejenigen, die gewählt sind, entscheiden nicht."
Brenn doch alles nieder und wirf Steinchen auf die unmenschlichen Bullenschweine, ändern wirst du nichts.
Denn diejenigen, die wirklich das Sagen haben, heißen Ackermann und so weiter.
Und gegen die wird die Regierung nichts machen, da die Regierung unfassbar stark von den Lobbyisten beeinflusst wird. Lies dir mal anstatt von hohlem linken Bauernfängergeschlaber nen paar Artikel zu Lobbyarbeit durch.

Was hier für Vögel unterwegs sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> sagt mal ihr beiden:
> 
> habt ihr schon mal ne revolution ohne gewalt gesehen?



Was verzapfst du hier eigentlich für einen Dünnpfiff??? 

Neben Nelson gab es da noch einen Martin Luther King jr., dann gibt es einen Mahatma Gandhi und nicht zu vergessen wie die Bürger der DDR bei den Montagsdemonstrationen auf die Straße gegangen sind und für ihre Freiheit demonstriert haben! Scheinst in der Schule wohl eher davon geträumt zu haben irgendetwas anzuzünden als dem Unterricht zu folgen!?

Hier zum nachlesen:

Gandhi
Martin Luther King
Montagsdemos


----------

